# old goldie tail bleeding.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

has been hiding past 2 days. Tail is quite bloody. Have started him on tetracycline on advice of Big Al's manager.
Anything else to do?
He gets a regular water change and nothing has changed in my routine in the last 4 years. Was treated for flukes as a prophylaxis about a month ago.
He is somewhere between 11 and 14 years old.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a box of tetracycline and it doesnt say the condition you pointed out. Tetracycline is an antibiotic for the water. It's supposed to cure popeye, gill disease, and fin rot.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it sounds like the goldie has "Hemmoragic Septicemia"....not a good thing...
but the treatment advice was correct....treat with oxytetracycline...
unfortunately cures are not always fast...it could take 10-15 days..which means extra water changes and such...
i hope your goldie recovers soon mousey.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. he does not seem to like the water today. He is breathing a bit faster than normal, but I am not picking up any ammonia, etc in the water. Perhaps it is just the taste he doesn't like.

bmlbytes,box says it is good for the ones you mention plus hemorrhagic septicemia(a bacterial infection in the bloodstream that causes the fish to show bloodstreaks on the body or in the tail), open red sores, bodyslime and cloudy eye.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know if you are still using prime in the tank ; but it depletes the oxygen levels..but the tetracycline does also..just not as much...you may want to increase aeration some......


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks-I will crank up his filter.


----------

